# LET'S TALK ABOUT THE BEST SPREAD



## takem1

I know this topic has been brought up but lets here everyones opinion. Which spread does everyone think would be most productive between a spread of 500-700 fullbodies or a spread of 1000-1200 windsocks? Just for grins lets say that we don't care about the cost of them, storage, time for set-up. The only thing we care about is which spread will produce the most geese.


----------



## WingedShooter7

I don't ever really hunt snows but Wouldnt you rather have Fullbodies over anything else.

Id go with the FB's


----------



## Goose Guy350

No matter how good the motion system is on a full body they cannot move like a windsock with a decent wind, as far as answering your question I really can't say one way or another. Its situations specific I guess.


----------



## Ridge Nelson

I'd say if you had to pick just one it would be the fullbodies...

This year Im going to be running mainly T and T 5/8th shells and fullbodies mixed with deadly decoys. Im pretty pshyced for this spring.

Bill- 
Are you coming to Missouri this year? If so we should hook up for a hunt.


----------



## B20XD

Well heres my point, and Takem you know it already. The more white you show the more geese you will attract whether they are oxygen mask high or flying tree top. I will agree that the windsocks may move more in a heavy wind, but with the motion system in the ghg fullbodies they cant be far behind. Now with the 1200 windsocks, they will draw or attract if you will more geese but finishing them is the difference. I know you windsock guys say they finish fine with those decoys, but with my experience in watching a great deal of outfitters last spring all using windsocks, I cant remember 1 group of geese actually finishing in the decoys. So here is where I say the difference is!! You will finish more geese with the fullbodies, (heck I pulled my truck into the spread last season and had about 15-20 let me drive my truck within 20 yards of them get out, load my gun and walk another 5 steps before they got up, and yes using the fullbodies.) You cant beat that nowhere guy!!

So I say, and my vote stands like this- The more realistic your spread looks, the more geese you will finish, so the more you will kill.

Like a buddy of mine always says and I quote, "If you want windsocks, I will go to wal-mart buy ya some tubesocks, and put them on some toothpicks for ya"

I know windsocks have killed a ton of geese over the years, but they will never finish them feet out like a fullbody will, and thats where I believe the biggest difference is between the two.

But my biggest deal with everyone saying stuff about these windsocks is that every comparison is to like 1500 windsocks, compared to 600 fullbodies. Why dont we compare 1500 windsocks to 1500 fullbodies. I will pick the 1500 fullbodies any day, and Im willing to bet that the 1500 fullbodies are gonna average way more geese day to day than the 1500 tubesocks--I mean windsocks :lol: The reason these windsock spreads are killing so many more is simply because of the numbers that everyone uses of them. The avery guys are the only people I know that have used more than 1000 fullbodies, AND YOU SAW WHAT HAPPENED THERE DIDNT YA...UM I BELIEVE IF I RECALL IT WAS LIKE 2300 IN LIKE 28 DAYS!!!! Ok now Im sure after this Im gonna get hammered with posts from all the windsock guys, but just really think about everything I said, I really tried to be straight forward. I think both decoys work good, so dont think that Im slamming your socks.


----------



## Rick Risvold

Wind socks with full bodies in the sweet spot.


----------



## h2ofwlr

B20XD,
Well thought out post and I agree.
And if their cost, transportation, storage, and set up time the same, then FBs would hold a clear edge. But being the cost, storage, transportation, and set up time is out of this world in comparison to sillisocks, it is a moot point as 99.9% of the guys would not be able to do a 1000+ FBs spread.


----------



## BeekBuster

Everyone knows flat out a FB is better than a sillo, just look at them.


> transportation, and set up time is out of this world in comparison to sillisocks, it is a moot point as 99.9% of the guys would not be able to do a 1000+ FBs spread.


 Go outside time yourself and set 6 FB's then take that time and set as many sillos as you can.. After that stack those sillos next your 6 FB's... Then when you get to your soggy spring feild that isnt directly of the dirt road see how long it takes to set your 1500 FB's. Theres a sacrafice that needs to be made..


----------



## shooteminthelips

hell most guys can't afford a 1200 in numbers spread of socks. Most guys are only going to go out two weekends a month. We are talking about a diehard spread now arent we?

So if your a die hard most of the intangibles that his poster is talking about is something that really matter. ie.. getting in the field, transportation. On the other side I know what I feel like after setting up our sock spread and to do double the work and get the same result with full bodys doesnt make sense. I dont feel like I am at a disadvantage from anyone who has whatever number of full body's. I know that I dont need full bodys to kill a big pile of birds. But they are the sexy choice. Avery Full body's have been marketed well. So most guys are going to blow their wad on them, have some big credit card payments, get to a big corn field with a bunch of snows in this spring. Take one step into the corn and go up to their knee, and look at the big trailer full of sexy full bodys and go you know that maybe wasnt the best choice.

I know the poster said that all wasnt an issue, but it is. You have to take everything into consideration just like when you buy a car. Do I have drive 70 miles for work every day. or do I only have to drive 10? Cause if you drive 70 the Escalade is always going to be the sexy choice, but the best choice is probably going to be Ford Focus or something comparible!


----------



## kaiserduckhelm

B20XD, what do you consider a finished snow goose? I have seen the Avery videos I still don't consider any of the shots they captured on video as "finished" birds. Yeah they have first light birds land in the spread and shoot them at close range, but that is a normal thing with wind sock spreads. IMO a finished bird is backpedaling with its feet down, didn't see any of that in the video, not saying it didn't happen. As for # of birds shot, I take that with a grain of salt. Most guides (maybe even the avery crew) that are boasting they kill thousands of birds sounds impressive but if you crunch the numbers its really not at all that big of deal. Think about it, they almost all run mutiple spreads with large groups of shooters and hunt everyday. If a guide says they killed 2500 birds, hunted on average 35 days, ran 3 spreads, had an average of 6 guys in each spread that comes to less than 4 birds shot by each hunter per day.

To get back to the subject at hand I have never hunted over a large spread of GHG decoys and would love to just to see what the fuss is all about. I guess if I took out a second morgage so I could buy 1500 fullbodies I would have to rave about how good they were also. I will stick with my sillosock spread that way I can eat steak on my hunting trips instead of snow geese.


----------



## goosehunter20

Im a windsock spread with fullbodies on the downwind side kinda guy. Now if I had the money to spend on fullbody decoys and a trailer I probably would. It just kind of depends on what kind of hunter you are. Are you the kinda guy who usually goes out with 1 or 2 other guys? Then I would say having a spread that consisted of mostly winsocks would be the way to go. But if you are the kind of guy who can afford an enclosed trailor and 40 dozen fullbodies and usually hunts with 5 or 6 other guys that dont mind setting up decoys at 3 in the morning then go for it. Both kind of decoys have their pro's and con's. Windsocks arent quit as realistic looking but they are alot easier to store and transport and they are not near as hard on the wallet. I also think that windsocks have alot better motion on a windy day than fullbodies do. On the other hand, todays fullbodies are amazingly realistic. The only problem is that they take up alot of space they hard to get into the feild sometimes especially in the spring when your setting up in feilds with water in them.

My theory is that if you are in the right spot woth the right weather you can shoot geese no matter what kind of decoys you are hunting with. If youve got a 30 mph wind with snow comin down and your in a feild that was half full of birds the day before you could be out there with good ol' texas rags and your gonna get some good shooting in. In my opinion theres is no one perfect spread for everybody. It all depends on how many people you have to help you, how much cash you are willing to spend, and how commited you are to hunting snows.


----------



## jkern

To the guys that do run FB spreads:

What percentage of flocks that start to work end up finishing? Im not talking about 15-30 yard pass over shots. Im talking...all or part of the flock landing before you shoot.

Now, what percentage of the flocks that start to work give a good shot opprotunity?

I bought last years Avery video just to see how they worked the FB spreads. What I saw were birds sliding off and or stalling...just before the camera would cut out. They you would see afew birds landing...Juvies. When the shooting did start, they could plain clear the air.

Everything that I saw on that video can be done over a sock spread. The thing that really sets the Avery guys apart, isnt the Fb spread, or how hard they worked...ITS HOW WELL THEY CAN SHOOT!!

Seriously...If these birds were working those FB spreads any different than a sock spread Avery would have already had a full video out on it. :lol:


----------



## blhunter3

Is it just me or do thoughs guys take relaly long shots?


----------



## takem1

jkern- I don't think you watched the video very closely. I have hunted around a lot of windsock spreads and what happens is when you're working a big "bunch" of birds you will get a few to come out of the flock and come on in. The number thing is a load of crap when some outfitters say they shoot 2-5,000 geese a year because like someone already stated, that's multiple spreads with a lot of guys. The avery spread was one group of guys and not multiple spreads.

As far as finished geese go, if 15 yards isn't close enough to kill em then stay at the house. B20XD and I aren't afraid to sit up our spread with just the two of us. As far as the muddy fields go, we will get the dekes to the field. I just want guys to keep posting what spread they think would be most effective and keep the FB spread to 600 and the windsock spread to 1000-1200. Remember we're not talking about price, set up time, or anything else. WHICH SPREAD WILL KILL THE MOST


----------



## kaiserduckhelm

takem1 said:


> The avery spread was one group of guys and not multiple spreads.


Are you sure?


----------



## B20XD

Well first off I consider a finished goose with his feet out fluttering. This I have seen a great deal of times with the fullbody use from our spread, and not so much from a windsock spread if at all. Remember we are not talking about set up time, transport or anything, its just which spread will kill more, and also keep them at the numbers Takem 1 asked about.


----------



## jkern

Trust me, I watched that video real damn close over and over again with cash in hand.

Now Im sure, you might get some flocks into killable range that would normally slide off of a sock spread. But...In order for it to be worth the cost and the hassel, I would need to see damn close to 100% of the flocks that started to work, finish. The FBs are 4Xs the cost of Sillosocks, it would take 10Xs as long to setup a spread. They had damn better work ALOT better.

Every guy that I know that has hunted over a FB spread and everyone that I have talked to have all been hugely dissapointed with the results.


----------



## takem1

Yes I am sure that those numbers are from one group of guys unlike other outfitters. I have had many conversations with the guys that put on this hunt and the one in particular is Tony Vandemore. You aren't talking to a rookie here that is just blurting stuff out to hope that everyone thinks that he knows what he's talking about.

Let's keep to the topic anyway!


----------



## jkern

I have had em feet down and back peddling with rags. :lol:

Had flocks get shot, land in another portion of the spread and come back over the shooters and get several volleys out of the same flock with Sillosocks....happend a dozen times or better last year.

If you have never had em backpeddling over socks then your doing something really wrong. :lol:


----------



## takem1

Well jkern let's keep our panties on here and have a civil debate on which spread guys would prefer. Not just between Fb's and socks but the numbers of them that I've mentioned. I really though have to question if you did watch the same video or better yet why don't I send you one of our hunts after the season. :lol: The question jkern wasn't whether the fb's would get the geese to finish better although if you wanted to talk about that you definetly wouldn't win that debate. There is no doubt they'll finish.


----------



## takem1

Jkern- Had em BACK PEDDLING with rags when was that in the early 1900s :lol:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

When you put the question as which one will kill the most birds / look the most realistic it is the fullbodies. When you say the cost and getting them set up isn't a problem then it would be the FB's.

However for most hunters $, and getting them set up is an issue.

Trust me if I could I would have 1500 avery's with about 20 fliers, and get them magicly set up in about 10 minutes!!


----------



## jkern

I dont wear panties...I go commando. :beer:

OK...If I had more money than god and abunch of immigrants to setup for me then hell yes I would go with FBs. Thats kind of a no brainer...Kinda like saying...Would you prefer the gal next door, or a different super model every night. :lol:

I stopped using rags about 4 years ago. Not because I wasnt killing geese over them. Just got tired of stapling those damn things every year. uke:


----------



## B20XD

Well I have never personally hunted in a spread of socks and pray every night before I go to bed that I never do. But I have sat and watched prolly upwards of 25 different spreads of socks last season all over the state of Missouri and never once saw a group actually finish, most flared before they were shot (Not saying they didnt kill a bunch of geese, but the geese never did finish). I guess your just that much better than all these outfitters that hunt them everyday of season, and by the end feel and even think like a goose. Maybe your just hunting non educated (Stupid) geese!!! You are getting way off the subject just lookin to pick a bickeren match, so guess you got one. About your rags, yea they did backpeddle into a spread of em when this special season first began which seems like a couple decades ago. If you wanna go that far back, I bet the Indians would be happy to share stories with ya.


----------



## jgat

In my mind saying we don't care about the cost of them, storage, or time for set-up makes this an arguement not worth having. You are taking most of con's away from full body decoys.


----------



## takem1

Thank You Chief SHOOT A GOOSA


----------



## takem1

jgat- We're not taking the cons out of it it's just for B20XD and myswelf the money isn't a factor nor is the set-up time as long as we kill geese. That's why I said from the beginning let's keep those factors out of this and debate between 600 Fb's and 1000-1200 socks.

Now that I think of it I think I watched a special on the outdoor channel which was in black and white from the early 60's that some guys with rags had em back peddlin all over the dat gum place :lol:


----------



## PJ

Personally I would tke floaters in sheet water over wind socks or full-bodies. If it must be field decoys then it would be sillosocks, no question.


----------



## jkern

I aint that damn old. :lol:

Since we are taking all of the cons out of it I would rather just hunt over 600 live geese. :wink:


----------



## jgat

jkern said:


> Since we are taking all of the cons out of it I would rather just hunt over 600 live geese. :wink:


Me too!


----------



## blhunter3

Maybe we should all just hunt ober white chickens. Rags are the only way to go.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

2 liter bottles painted white all the way baby!!!


----------



## takem1

600 Live geese yeah that was a good one :lol: Kinda like geese back peedling with rags :lol:


----------



## takem1

I feel like I'm talkin to a bunch of teenagers here. Everyone on here does have their drivers license don't they?

I know jkern does cause he's shootin at geese back peddlin with rags so that was at least twenty years ago :lol:


----------



## blhunter3

I have killed geese over rags in the last few years, so rags still work.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Alright, I answered your question with an honest answer. However your question doesn't seem very whats the word... reasonable. If I was a millionaire I still woulden't care to spend $30,000 on deeks, when I can spend $5,000 and kill just as many birds. I don't think it is unreasonable to set 600 deeks in a morning. However, in the spring there isn't many days where you will get in a field with a truck and a 20 foot trailer. I am in the process of getting a new trailer. I am having a hard time deciding, because I need about a 23 footer, but even in the fall it will be no fun getting that in the field.

As for your question yes you will probably kill more geese over the fullbodies but the ss and the deadly's are awsome and will kill a bunch of geese. Mix in about 20 doz fullbodies and you will have a sweet spread!


----------



## blhunter3

I think your right, mix both fb's and rags.


----------



## PJ

hunt4P&Y said:


> 2 liter bottles painted white all the way baby!!!


Bleach jugs, with a black 'X' painted on them would work great!


----------



## jkern

Now look what ya done made me do. :lol:

This was my last hunt over rags, picture is dated 3/19/04. Spread was about 250 rags, 100 ugly homemade sillos, and a old JS ecaller. No geese were staged in the area, this is a field we hunt near home that no Snow goose would ever think about landing there before we started hunting it...in other words NOT ON THE X. Once we set it up this spread never moves and gets hunted pretty much every day. Everything we saw that day finished, had to send a guy in town about 9 to get more bullets. Ran outta shells for the 2nd time around 11 and decided we had enough...shooting accuracy was not with us that day. :lol:


----------



## dblkluk

> That's why I said from the beginning let's keep those factors out of this and debate between 600 Fb's and 1000-1200 socks.


I think its funny how taking all of the "real world" spring snow goose factors out of the equation is the only way to get 90% of hunters to choose a full body spread. :lol:

I'll take sillosocks.
But like PJ said a full floater spread would be a very close second.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

It seems like about every spring when I go out it seems like I should be setting out the floaters. But I am setting the field deeks!

1 inch of water on the whole field.


----------



## takem1

The other factors are not what the topic is. In fact, I'll state the factors thjat are negative for the fullbodies that way we can get back to the main subject of which spread will kill more geese.

Neg factors of Fb's are : 1.High dollar
2.Takes longer to set up
3.Storage
4.Getting dekes into field

Now the solution to these problems: 1.Don't be a tight wad
2.Hustle your #[email protected] and work harder
3.Buy big trailer
4.Always a way to get them there


----------



## justund223

i'd say 1200 sillosocks, but it depends on your ecaller and more importantly on your concealment


----------



## tombuddy_90

ok i have an idea for those talking about hauling fullbodies into a really muddy, soupy field. what about an airboat, those guys in florida go over grass fields and all sorts of stuff, y not pack fullbodies in one and just make a bunch of trips. :beer: there problem solved.

thomas


----------



## B20XD

Ill take fullbodies anyday over socks. Im sorry but real hunters dont mind working a little bit to kill geese. The factor of setting up doesnt bother me, and in fact most of the time we set up with just 2 of us. Takes about 2-3 hours if you know what your doin, and have a system to go about it. Fullbodies are the most realistic decoy out, and you will never be able to put any decoy out and beat a fullbody spread when using the same amount of decoys. Whats funny to me is that you sock guys have to use twice as many to get the same effect the fullbodies present. Plus about 20 years from now when Im still using my same fullbodies, lets see how those socks of yours are still holding up if you actually use them like I do and hunt about 30+ days of the season. I bet you will have to replace your spread with new ones long before I do just because of the simple factor of durability. You know another funny factor is if these socks work so good why are the people that hunt Canadas not using them. They are all hooked to Fullbodies, wonder why that is. Im willing to bet that most of you that hunt Canadas and snow geese both, dont use socks for your Canada hunting do ya. You prolly use GHG flocked head fullbodies because of how good they look. Well thats why we use the GHG snows. They simply look the best, and when you dont care how hard or how long your set up time is, you want the best looking spread and thats what you get with the fullbodies (end of story)!!!


----------



## jgat

takem1 said:


> I feel like I'm talkin to a bunch of teenagers here. Everyone on here does have their drivers license don't they?


Just out of curiosity how old are you and what do you do for a living that you don't have to worry about spending over $10,000 on decoys and calling people who can't "tight wad's"?

By the way, thanks for bringing a little life to the snow goose forum! :beer:


----------



## kaiserduckhelm

Socks for me.

BX20D, pass the kool-aid I'm gett'n thristy. :lol:


----------



## B20XD

Ok look at the picture even my grandma could tell which one would work better and she prolly dont even know what a snow goose is.


----------



## jgat

Post up a couple pictures of some of your hunts over your full bodies!


----------



## takem1

I couldn't agree with B20XD more. that is one thing about snow goose hunting that is different from any other kind of waterfowling and that is the time it takes to set up and hunt these wary birds. As for myself the setting up doesn't bother me. I mean sure by the end of season I'm sick of looking at decoys and when we move fields and have a trailer full of decoys or a spread setting out that I know needs to be moved and I know my buddies are tired just as much as I am it would be easy to give up the whole snow goose thing but when they decoy and decoy right there isn't anything better or more rewarding than watching huge flocks suck into your decoys. This is what separates the real waterfowlers from the guys that just want to try it.


----------



## B20XD

Just out of curiosity how old are you and what do you do for a living that you don't have to worry about spending over $10,000 on decoys and calling people who can't "tight wad's"?

JGAT: I remember about a week ago some people on this forum telling me to start pass shooting these geese because I couldnt afford to start decoying them, when they didnt know that we allready had a setup of fullbodies. This is a forum dont take anything serious on here, its just a bunch of guys passing time during the offseason. If we didnt talk %$%^on here it would be boring. Yes Takem 1 and I hunt together about everyday of season, but I really doubt he is goin to tell you what he does for a living.


----------



## dblkluk

> The other factors are not what the topic is. In fact, I'll state the factors thjat are negative for the fullbodies that way we can get back to the main subject of which spread will kill more geese.
> 
> Neg factors of Fb's are : 1.High dollar
> 2.Takes longer to set up
> 3.Storage
> 4.Getting dekes into field
> 
> Now the solution to these problems: 1.Don't be a tight wad
> 2.Hustle your #[email protected] and work harder
> 3.Buy big trailer
> 4.Always a way to get them there


Good stuff.. :lol:

Take em,
Its pretty obvious you're simply looking for everyone to say FB will kill more than socks.
I think there are too many variables in snow goose hunting to prove one decoy vs another
Fullbodies may have a time and place in the spring, and its obvious they kill birds. 
But theres no need to further justify your own investment.

Others just have different opinions.


----------



## takem1

I agree there are many variables that come into play and B20XD is putting some pics up as we speak, to show some of our hunts. I'm not trying to justify buying fb's I'm just seeing what everyones opinion on 600fbs and 1000-1200 socks are. I thought this would get some people going and it has. Besides the other topics were getting a bit on the "boring" side. We needed to get things rollin good here before season opens.


----------



## B20XD




----------



## jkern

Still waiting to see a pic that says your doing something special over FBs that cant be done with rags or socks. :lol:


----------



## Sd snow goose killer

Nice pics!!!!! How many decoys were you using on those hunts??


----------



## CuttinDaisies

jkern said:


> Still waiting to see a pic that says your doing something special over FBs that cant be done with rags or socks. :lol:


HAHAHAHAH seriously. here I was expecting a minimum of 10 pictures, each with atleast 200 birds- as that would have been impressive. But instead we get two pictures that prove all the "sock" fans correct.

Since I think this thread was made by a couple Avery Pro-Staffers and I really want to be one, I will say that the FB spread is clearly better. Just look at the carnage B20XD and company created with their spread.


----------



## takem1

I'll tell you what jkern you bring your rag spread and I'll let you set up right next to us sense your so good with your rags. The whole thing here jkern is consistency. I hope you take me up on this offer. I think your sippin on some hater-aid. :lol:


----------



## jkern

CuttinDaisies said:


> jkern said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting to see a pic that says your doing something special over FBs that cant be done with rags or socks. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHAAH seriously. here I was expecting a minimum of 10 pictures, each with a minimum of 200 birds. but instead we get two pictures that prove all the "sock" fans correct.
Click to expand...

No doubt, espectially since "they hunt together a minimum of 30 days a year". :lol:


----------



## Sd snow goose killer

Thats a real good shoot for 3 hours.


----------



## takem1

Yeah daisycutter 2,000 geese in 10 days WHATEVER. No one ever said anything about killing 200 geese a day. We're #$%$ good but come on now we are human :lol:


----------



## B20XD

Well in these pics we didnt have the full ghg fullbody spread. Last year we had a mix of ghg fullbodies (150) / carrylite fullbodies (200)/ avery shells (150)/ then about 400 sillohettes. This year we will be running all ghg fullbodies so will let you know how it goes. Didnt ever say we were doing anything special, although the geese in these pics were all part of a tornado that had already touched the ground AKA (FINISHED THEM). This happened 95% of the time once we added the GHG fullbodies to our spread toward the end of the season. We were having problems finishing our geese. Once we added them the problem was solved, so jkern I would say having the flock landing in your spread before you say take em is a heck of an accomplishment. You guys can say all you want about your socks finishing geese but I will never believe it after the countless hours I spent watching spread after spread of socks last season not be able to. Do you really think I want to set up all the fullbodies if there wasnt a reason behind it, um NO. That is why we watched all the spreads of 1500 socks last season so it would help us decide with what decoy to go with. Once we found out how the geese act toward them it made our decision alot easier. Its all part of doin your homework!!!


----------



## CuttinDaisies

B20XD said:


> Ok look at the picture even my grandma could tell which one would work better and she prolly dont even know what a snow goose is.


Yes, true. But your grandma also has a brain larger than a pea, unlike a snow goose.


----------



## jkern

Dont use rags anymore only use Sillosocks and my spring is pretty much fully booked.

Tell you what...

You make your way into the Rainwater Basins in Nebraska and bring your FB spread. Ill supply a kickass field and make sure I have that day free, prove me wrong....please prove me wrong.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

B20XD what state do you mainly hunt? That field looks like a fall field around here. I would have no problem getting all fullbodies if every day I could get into fields like that. If you say I am lazy I am sure there are many others on this site that will back me up and say Im not.

It just seems like more times then not fields look more like this..


----------



## takem1

Hey jkern you are seriously invited to hunt right next to me this season! I'll give you my address and you can meet up with us sometime. I'd love for you and your 1900 edition rags set your spread up next to ours.


----------



## dblkluk

Looks dry in Missouri... :lol:


----------



## CuttinDaisies

takem1 said:


> Yeah daisycutter 2,000 geese in 10 days WHATEVER. No one ever said anything about killing 200 geese a day. We're #$%$ good but come on now we are human :lol:


It didn't have to be consecutive days. It could have been the only 10 hunts you did it on, but I know plenty of guys who could put up multiple 100+ bird days without the crutch of a large FB spread. And if an all FB spread is SO much better, then 200 bird days should not be a problem, as 100 bird days are a semi-regular occurance with sock and mixed spreads.

But I suppose I'm looking at this too critically, and with common sense.


----------



## jgat

Well, now that we know that you're running a big spread of only GHG's and you're not afraid to wake up early in the morning no more questions will be asked. You guys are definitey the most hardcore waterfowlers on the site. Congrats.

Thanks for the entertainment tonight fella's!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Dblkluk,

We now just skip the trucks and take the tractor with a loader on it out! Seems to go through alot more! Plus we get it dirty anyways when we had to go pull out the trucks.

How in the world can you guys pack 600 FB's a half mile "atleast" each way out into a field in knee deep muck? I have a hard time getting ss's out there. Ohh and yeah we do have Avery's also, but most times they chill in the trailer.


----------



## jkern

Im honest to god serious here.

Ill even spring for 2 nights for the hotel room in Geneva, Ne.

I want to beleive, just have a tough time doing it with the video I have watched and the people I have talked to.


----------



## B20XD

Alright well I will make sure to PM you all of our pics from this spring. Hey lets see some of your heart stopping Kodak moments from your big headless sock spread. Oh btw we dont have any free days for this spring so unless you wanna come to the SHOW ME STATE, it cannot be done!


----------



## takem1

Cuttindaisy-Go to any outfitter or their webpage and you tell me if they say killin a 100 birds a day "ain't no thing". Every one of them will tell you it can happen but it's very rare when it does.


----------



## mudhunter

2 years ago, put my approx 1800 windsocks, etc into storage and went with 300 avery. Then sold em. Now 500 avery. Nuff said. And I know the difference. That's all that matters. Someone else has a different story, fantastic.


----------



## jkern

B20XD said:


> Oh btw we dont have any free days for this spring so unless you wanna come to the SHOW ME STATE, it cannot be done!


Why not? Are you guiding?


----------



## takem1

Hey B20XD let's try our hardest to make it out jkerns way. When would you like us jkern? Are you going to hunt in our spread or have your spread in another field? I'm pumped about this whole deal! LETS GET IT ON!!!! Matter fact the only way I'll come is if you have your spread set up in sight of ours so that way we can see which way is better and all the talkin will stop. Whatcha think?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Nahh it's ok we woulden't want to come down to your home state and show you up with our 1900's spreads.

It kind of irks me when people come on here and flaunt what they got. Stir the pot and then go ohh yeah $12,000 for fullbodies is nothing. Alot of us work hard all year long to spend an extra $3,000 on deeks. I am not complaining I love it, and woulden't give it up for nothing. Why not just be modist about it?

I think hunting down there is 100% different then hunting up here where we get snow and have to worry about getting into fields. I'm sure you have been up here, because you are "hardcore."


----------



## B20XD

Heres the honest truth fellas. I have never hunted over a sock spread, but I have watched people hunt over them alot. I have seen days where they do slam some geese to the ground. Now I have hunted over the fullbodies and that does make me know the difference in how the geese work into them. I understand that transporting them in those muddy a$$ fileds you put pics up showing is impossible. Down here the ground dries fairly quick and its not as big of a problem, plus there are farm roads going through each field several different ways. Also the geese love being on these farm roads, and in fact most of the time pack up on them like in cotton fields for instance. This makes transport less of an issue for us when we can drop the decoys in the exact spot where the geese wanna be by just driving down the solid road.


----------



## B20XD

Nope no guiding here just hunt for fun! Have alot of friends though that love to hunt and train dogs everyday of season.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Field roads like this? Well actually this is a normal road.










Sorry it's so small but if you look close you will see all the geese on the road, in the ditch, and the whole field to the left is loaded.

I'm not trying to be an Arse. I just want you guys to understand where we are coming from. If we could we would run the 600 fb's over "socks" Might I add there are some "socks" out right now that look darn good.


----------



## jkern

takem1 said:


> Matter fact the only way I'll come is if you have your spread set up in sight of ours so that way we can see which way is better and all the talkin will stop. Whatcha think?


I dont think you really get what Im saying.

I want to see how well the geese work a FB spread. Not to see what one outdraws another cause to be completely honest...that smaller FB spread will get OWNED. :lol:

Since I dont think he is going to get it through his head...

If anyone will be hunting in the basins this spring with a FB spread can I join you for a day to see for myself? Ill even provide the field.


----------



## averyghg

im too far behind on this thread to know whats going on! sounds like a lot of bickering, but i may be wrong


----------



## takem1

we're really just a bunch of good ol boys that love to hunt and I mean love it. There was no intention to get on here and flaunt things all that I was trying to do was to see if all factors were put aside which spread people would prefer. But one thing is for certain jkern, we'd love to take you up on a couple days


----------



## B20XD

Oh I can see the muddy mess. Looks like you should look into buying a dadgom D8 Dozer and a 345 excuvator to dig the D8 out when it gets stuck :lol: Yep if I were in your shoes I would use the socks to I think, if I had to deal with all that mud, or buy a big jacked up beater mud truck to get em all out there. Easiest would be the socks I think!!!


----------



## dblkluk

> I have never hunted over a sock spread, but I have watched people hunt over them alot





> Now I have hunted over the fullbodies and that does make me know the difference in how the geese work into them.


C'mon now..:lol: 
I've watched the super bowl, but I have no idea what its like to play in one?? 



> im too far behind on this thread to know whats going on! sounds like a lot of bickering, but i may be wrong


I hope everyone isn't taking this too seriously...just a little off season debate..


----------



## takem1

HaHaHaHa You want me to drive to your place, set up my spread, and see how the geese work it. Let me think about it $%#@ NO

I will come up and hunt against your spread though. Now jkern if we had gotten off to a better start here then maybe , but since you've been oh what's the word-we'll just say not polite in this instance there is no way your in my spread :lol: I still love ya man and no hard feelings here. Boy when I posted this topic I had no idea it was going to end up here.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :jammin: 
That right there is some good stuff!


----------



## B20XD

Now Now Now jkern dont talk to fast now you might stumble on your words. I have hunted within sight of live geese plenty of times with upwards of 10 thousand geese and still killed em good, and I know that those live geese look better to a goose than your socks do anyday.


----------



## B20XD

Hey Takem I think if you will look back Im the one that got everyone fired up. I love this debating stuff, its comical. Thats all I did on Waterfowler when I was a member there to. :lol: :lol: :beer:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

B20XD,

Two of these about 100 yards of chain usually do the trick. Ohh and then it takes about 3 hours with a disc to get the field flat again.










They make for good photo ops also!!


----------



## B20XD

Well at least you northern boys use the right brand tractors. Guess thats gotta count for somethin!!! :beer: 8)


----------



## takem1

Jkern come back we all still love you man I'm just not driving to ya so you can hunt my spread that's all :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jkern

B20XD said:


> I have hunted within sight of live geese plenty of times with upwards of 10 thousand geese and still killed em good.


Now I know you havnt hunted em long. :lol:

Come to the RWB. You will have over a million in 1 county, over 2 million in 2 side by side counties, Clay and Fillmore.

Id love to bicker back and forth at ya all night but I have some rags to staple. :beer:


----------



## takem1

Jkern we're glad your back I thought you left us. B20XD did you here that a million in one county that would be a fifth of the whole pop. in just one county. Are you sure jkern you want to still stay with that number. Anyways man like I said before we all still love ya and have a wonderful year of snow goose huntin. :beer:


----------



## B20XD

JKERN: No wonder I hear everyone talking about how much easier it is to kill geese up there. You hold over a million at a time, when we are down here with 60k and still smoking their a$$, thats shamefull. Why we are at it why dont we just have the friendly competition go over to some duck hunting as well (my specialty). Maybe we can start with a little call off battle at Cabelas in Kansas City later this year since you think Im such an begginer at all this. Then who knows if your good enough maybe I will see ya at the worlds Championship in Stuttgart, in November.


----------



## jkern

You have no idea how much they stack in the basins. :lol:

I have already been to Stuttgart...TWICE!! :lol:


----------



## takem1

Maybe to shop at macks :lol: :lol:


----------



## B20XD

So then you wont be afraid to meet me at Kansas City for some bragging rights then, if you have qualified for the world duck calling championship twice.


----------



## jkern

UM NO!!

Chris and the other mods.....Sorry for this getting so crazy. PM me if you want me to quit. But I am having fun with the greenhorns.


----------



## jkern

In all honesty, I will probably be qualified before then.


----------



## takem1

What's your name


----------



## B20XD

Well they stack up some really good prize money, if you change your mind. How did you do at the worlds when you qualified? Just wondering?


----------



## jkern

Since your asking for my name you will probably be looking for this...just saving you the trouble. :lol:

http://www.callingducks.com/caller_details.aspx?ID=1032

Squeaked first round both years then went and got drunk. :lol:


----------



## takem1

What state jkern did you qualify from?


----------



## B20XD

Not to bad I will give you that, I was looking for it. Well maybe if I can get myself together I will see you there. Having big issues with my triple and step up right now.


----------



## B20XD

Nebraska


----------



## jkern

B20XD said:


> Having big issues with my triple and step up right now.


Give me a shout anytime if ya want somebody to listen to it.


----------



## B20XD

Thanks, nite guys im outta here!!!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

:lol:

You guys make me laugh.

At least I got you guys to understand where we come from, and why most of us don't run full fullbody spreads! Do we somedays? Heck yes. If we can get in the field it is on!


----------



## jkern

And since we are totally off subject anyway...I will 2nd that those big green tractors are bad arse!!

My truck was parked along side of one of the basins ungraveled roads and it started to rain. After 2 hours I decided to go check on the road...yeah Ill admitt it was stupid waiting that long. Anyway...my truck sunk up to its axles...just sitting there. Needless to say one of those big green boys came to my rescue. :lol:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

:beer:

Well if you do decide to roll up here give out a shout. Maybe we can show you how to really hunt! Sorry just doin alitte :stirpot:

I would say within the next few years I will have a bunch more Fb's but man the new SS's and deadly's look so good, and if you need to you can walk out with a ton of them. Not litterally, figuratively! I don't give myself that much credit!

Later boyz!


----------



## dblkluk

Guys,
I think this all started out with some good natured "debating", but if you guys are going argue back and forth, take it to the pm's.


----------



## barebackjack

Ive hunted over all FB spreads several times. Was never impressed. Ill keep my sillosock/deadly spread. Have a buddy with a 240 or so FB spread, we consistantly out kill them with our spread. Why? We have over twice the size, more pulling power (and still cheaper than his), we can get into fields he cant, and we have better movement (sillosock movement CANT be beat).

I think a combo spread, couple hundred FB's, and couple hundred socks would be dynamite. FB's downwind and in the hole, socks upwind.


----------



## echoXLT

Bottom line is that windsocks may kill geese, but alot of that is due to sheer numbers that most people hunt with. Geese will not finish as *consistently* into socks as they will full-bodies. Now, the cons with full-bodies have already been stated, so fewer decoys will be used on a regular basis with fbs.

The main idea is that it takes fewer geese to work to kill an equal if not greater amount with the fbs because once they start to work, it's pretty much game over. With sock spreads your shots are typically further, so it takes more geese.

I think a lot of people are using the term "finishing" too loosely. Out of the total number of geese worked in a day, more will truly finish in a fb spread than socks. So, nuff 'bout that.

jkern- with the numbers you gave, you are saying that there are 3 million geese in three counties where you hunt. The last that I heard there were around 4 million when the conservation season started and its down to around three million or so now. Sooo, your saying that your immediate area will hold every snow goose in the population? :roll: Give me a break. I see some exaggeration with this whole debate. Consistent 200 goose days, championship calling, finishing them with rags...when does it end?!


----------



## justund223

check the rainwater basin out, just about every snow goose, from the midconinent population, stops there.


----------



## echoXLT

...at the same time :roll:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Define "same time"


----------



## echoXLT

jkern said:


> Come to the RWB. You will have over a million in 1 county, over 2 million in 2 side by side counties, Clay and Fillmore.
> 
> Id love to bicker back and forth at ya all night but I have some rags to staple. :beer:


He said 3 million. 3 million is 3 million. Not buyin' it, along with the other exaggerations mentioned.

Same time= same day as the count, not as a season total. You can't really begin to try and estimate the total birds an area holds for the entire season as a whole.


----------



## blhunter3

start counting them now


----------



## dblkluk

Guys...This has been a fun thread, but the bickering has got to stop..

Last warning.


----------



## kberggren

Josh,

Hope to see you around the basins this sping, we flood a cornfield east of Lexington and things could get ugly this spring!

As for socks vs fullbodies i don't think thats a right and not including all the factors (price, storage, how easy to transport, detail, and so one) because they play a part. If our spring is anything close to last years here in NE its going to be extremely wet and it was hard enough just getting a pickup in let alone a trailer. Plus socks have come a long way in recent years, sillosocks and deadlys look 10 times better than the traditional regular windsocks. Tracy and Damian (owners of deadly decoys) numbers greatly improved once switched from regular northwinds to their deadlys. Plus, look at Jim Jones and Jim Druliner (sillosocks and priarie winds) and their number totals. Also look at consistency, these guys consistenally put geese on the ground. I have emld them all asking numerous amounts of questions about snow goose hunting and they have helped me learn more and more about snow goose hunting. They are some of the nices guys and I can't wait to hunt with Jim Druliner this spring. From emailing back and forth these guys use a spread between 400 - 800 decoys and they still but a smack on snows.


----------



## kberggren

Here is a picture from last spring when hunting a flooded field by myself where i had to carry everything out. Ended up with 38 in in 3 1/2 hours and a double banded.


----------



## nebgoosehunter

> Come to the RWB. You will have over a million in 1 county, over 2 million in 2 side by side counties, Clay and Fillmore.


I think he meant 1 million in one county alone, but two million in the two bordering counties. I was there last year during peak and it was the most spectacular thing I've seen. Harvard Marsh on the morning of the 10th had 1.2 mil. according to a USFWS CO, who told me this face to face. Take it with a grain of salt obviously, I'm just stating what he said, and I'd assume he knows what he's talking about. I honestly couldn't tell you how many were in those two counties, and nor do I care to guess, but all I know was it was amazing, and thats all that matters. :beer:


----------



## wabo1

I watched this post unfold today at work and I'll say this after hunting with the Big Avery spread and over alittle of everything else. My personal spread now is around 200 Fb's and a mix of 900 windsocks. I'd like to have bigger numbers of both! Everything has a time and place..

By the way I'd like to see more pics of the Fullbody spread the one guy posted up if possible. Man I love seeing how others setup as compaired to how I do then watching live birds.. Always room to learn with snows..


----------



## blhunter3

Ok, Im not trying to get anybody hootin and hollaring, but right when Avery came out with the snow/blue fullbodies how many did they recommend? 600-1000. Now they say you need no more then 400. Also when those Avery boys went hunting form snows the other year guess what they had silloflyers!


----------



## takem1

OK here's the whole story about the "Avery Boys". First off I'd like to say they are by far the best snow goose hunters I know about.

Here's the story-The first year they had 1500 FB's and hunted 28 days and shot just over two thousand geese. This past year they ran only 400 Dekes and said they had even better results. Now they said they knew it was unrealistic to have 1500 dekes because of price and storage. That is why they cut their spread down to 400 because people said it wouldn't be enough. They hunted 32 days last year and shot three thousand they claim. Now I have the dekes and I think they are great hunters but I really honestly don't believe they killed more geese with 400 dekes over 1500fbs. I think this was claimed so people would think that they wouldn't have to go out and buy as many to be successful. I think that is what the whole 06-07 season was about for them. AIN'T no way 400 fbs shot more geese than a spread of 1500. BULL BUTTER!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blhunter3

Or was it a markerting ploy?

Anyways this thread has been fun to watch, and sorry I feel like I jumped in way to late though.


----------



## B20XD

Yes this thread has been fun, sure beats the other boring ones that I never post on.


----------



## blhunter3

Maybe to solve the problem of what spread is better take all of you guys that snow goose hunt meet up somewhere and set all of your dekes out and at the end of the week, see who shot more.


----------



## shooteminthelips

Exactly it is marketing at its finest!


----------



## takem1

Yes and because of those videos they have made hundreds of thousands of dollars because of it. When this newest video said they had better success with 400 over 1500 NO WAY. The biggest question I have is if a 400-600 deke fb spread is set up and 1000-1200 windsock spread is set beside it will the smaller fb spread be able to compete? That is the real question.


----------



## blhunter3

The Avery guys have silloflyer in their spread, so even they use rags!!! But for some reason they forget to mention it. 8)


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

That is weird that they said that 400 works better? I didn't hear that. Was it that there was to many and the geese landed out of the kill hole? I have a hard time believing that geese would rather be in a field with 400 then a field with 1200. :-?

It is kind of hard to get a full body flying deek! :lol: Otherwise I bet they would have it! Heck maybe I should go build one I will be rich!


----------



## takem1

Yes, they did have some silloflyers out but those are landing decoys and has nothing to do with the main jest of this conversation. Let's get some good posts of what my last question was


----------



## blhunter3

what was your last question?


----------



## takem1

takem1 said:


> Yes and because of those videos they have made hundreds of thousands of dollars because of it. When this newest video said they had better success with 400 over 1500 NO WAY. The biggest question I have is if a 400-600 deke fb spread is set up and 1000-1200 windsock spread is set beside it will the smaller fb spread be able to compete? That is the real question.


----------



## blhunter3

Well, I personally think that I would be a 50/50 or 40/60 with the rags winning. But I havent hunted snows for so long, so my opinion probly doesnt matter that much. But I am always out in ND when the migration is on so I see alot of spreads. Just talking on this thread makes me want to go out to ND and try it agian. It's nice having 40,000 acres to hunt on.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

I have never hunted in a 400 FB spread with a 1200 sock spread next to me, so I have no idea. I will tell you this fall we hunted a field that had hundreds of tons of birds! :lol: The warden that checked us said about 750,000 to be exact, between the 4 fields around us. Well anyways we had about 20 Doz Avery FB's out and about 80 doz SS's. We couldn't get a single goose to land in the spread. It is really hard to compete with 750,000 live birds. I ended up moving over and shooting the geese as they came into the live spread. It was so loud they didn't even jump from the gunshots. No lie. The warden sat and watched and said that was the craziest thing he had ever seen.

So to answer your question I would say the 1200 socks WILL attract more birds, however the FB spread may finish more. Finish Def. "Birds landing feet down in the kill hole!" In the sock spread more like pick the best pass and blast! Not that that is a bad thing. I love those 20 yard passing shots! Much harder then feet down in your face backpedaling!


----------



## wabo1

I have not the foggiest idea about the comments of 400 being better then more... I do think that the way T+T hunt 400 could possibly produce the same results as the bigger numbers would though! They like to hunt on the X Everyday if possible.. so moving would become faster and give more time for scouting.

Last Season Myself and some other friends ran alittle experiment of 250 Fullbodies and around 100 floaters for a total of about 4 hours with birds simply passing on by. We added 300 socks and presto they started working well then added another 500 socks and we were landing birds like always.

Somedays the birds work better then others.... Everyday basis when there is wind/ favorable conditions/locations and the like come together then,,,,,,I think Fullbodies and Socks together finish birds even better then when one or the other is setup alone.

I have seen early morning birds and the days with heavy frost on the fullbodies while the socks are still doing fine, looked good enough to work birds. Now there are lots of pros and cons with each of them, so why not strive for a spread of both to get all the Pros on your side.


----------



## dblkluk

> Here's the story-The first year they had 1500 FB's and hunted 28 days and shot just over two thousand geese. This past year they ran only 400 Dekes and said they had even better results. Now they said they knew it was unrealistic to have 1500 dekes because of price and storage. That is why they cut their spread down to 400 because people said it wouldn't be enough


One thing I think that you need to take into account is during the 07 spring season (400 decoy spread season) we were coming off one of the highest juvie hatches on record.
I'm sure that had something to do with the success with the smaller #'s of FB's

I am curious though as to what the terminal velocity of a FB snow goose spread is. In other words, at what point do additional numbers no longer help???
Alot of guys will say that 1000 seems to be close to the magic number for socks...
Is 400 the number for FB's?? :huh:


----------



## blhunter3

Well the Avery guys think that 400 fullbodies is the magical number, I think that number will change as the days, weeks, and years go on. 
Another question. Does anyone use stuffers for snow dekes?


----------



## takem1

I don't think the mixing of the two spreads is the ticket but it might be. I understand your getting better of both worlds, but I think I'll stick to one type of decoy spread.

I think that if a smaller fb decoy spread is set-up next to a big windsock spread they will draw way more geese and that is where smaller numbers of fullbodies could be a serious issue.


----------



## WingedShooter7

Reading this thread is like reading a book.


----------



## B20XD

I think that everyone on here has ate one goose breast to many. Its still nice to remember the days when you could turn on the caller and kill geese without even putting out decoys.


----------



## Trapperjack

B20XD said:


> Its still nice to remember the days when you could turn on the caller and kill geese without even putting out decoys.


So let me get this straight. Since you have never hunted over a sock spread you went from hunting over no decoys and an e-caller to just using fullbodies? :withstupid: Do you have pictures of that as well?

I tell you what, the Avery kool-aid definitely have some mystic powers over some of you!


----------



## barebackjack

When someones trying to sell you something, you gotta take everything they say with a grain of salt. Not saying the Avery boys dont know their stuff, but their still trying to sell you something, so obviously their gonna say it works great.

Also, how were they hunting? Were they truly freelancing open ground, or were they hunting leased hunting land that was sitting vacant letting birds build and build? That can have a huge difference on success rates. I know the few times we have been able to let a field, or area sit for several days, let the birds get real settled in while being unmolested, we have absolutly slaughtered em. But when your dealing with wham bam thank you mam hunting on public or non posted land, that can be different.
Also, werent those avery boys setting decs for like six or seven hours with a small army? I dont think you could find a single field in the eastern 2/3rds of ND in the spring that would facilitate a FB spread that big.

I would love to have a couple hundred FB's. But I will NEVER hunt over an all FB spread again.

Wabo1 just may have what I term the "ultimate spread".


----------



## B20XD

Hey TrapperJack get the coonskin of your head. Dont you have a coyote to chase. You dont listen very well to what people are saying do you. Guess you read every other line. Get over it..... Yes when the season first opened you could turn an E caller on and the geese would come straight to the sounds, I was about 14 at the time. Then we started using rags for several years killing good numbers every season but then things started going downhill. Then we got sillohettes, shells, and still used rags with that. Made a little difference but still noticed that we were big tymers. Then they started flaring all those decoys as well more and more every year, so now we are hunting over all Fullbodies being of course really big tymers. I didnt realize I had to type out my whole life story for you to get the picture. But so you say I will do that for you. Now if you will excuse me Im gonna sip my KoolAid from my pimp glass.


----------



## blhunter3

In a perfect world we could hunt in an unmolested area, where the snows are comfortable and then we wouldnt need that many dekes. As stated earlier any hunting video or sales person is going to say more=better. There is no right/wrong answer for this question. It's all opinions. 
Lets keep this thread going, keep things civil.


----------



## Trapperjack

Next time instead of watching guys over a sock spread, maybe you should actually try one before you come up with such conclusions. Seeing how old or should I say young you are, your posts now make a lot more sense. One thing I have noticed is that most of the Kool Aide addicts are on the youthful side thinking that they can skip a few steps in snowgoose 101 by just buying some overpriced decoys. Fact is, there is no shortcut, it boils down to days and days in the field. Just curious, since you gave Mr. Kern such a hard time, what has been your record down in Stuttgart? Time to brag or time to shut up?


----------



## B20XD

Well first of all I wasnt trying to brag to jkern about competition calling, it was a friendly match. Secondly I just started competition calling about a few months ago. And since I do have very good teachers, wont mention any names bc you will say something about grapejuice or koolaid or whatever i will just keep it at my hopes are high to make it there. I also did tell jkern that he did sound good and gave him congrats for being there. Yes I am fairly young but I have been very fortunate in my life to get to hunt way way more than an average person does. So with that said I believe I know what it takes to kill these geese. There is no taking shortcuts with them so If you believe I am doing that your very WRONG!!! Tried it and it doesnt work. Yes my specialty I will admit is duck hunting and yes I can post you plenty of pics of those, but I will admit that I still have a little learning to do on the geese, but I will learn more and more every year but as of now we kill enough geese to were learning isnt the issue. You keep trying to slam me on my posts but it honestly doesnt bother me because I know what we do and dont do in the field and thats all that matters and with that said heres another pic for you!! No shortcuts here, so take it for what its worth. Straight from AVERY!!!


----------



## takem1

All right trapperjack stop messin with my boy  The reason we haven't had the thrilling experience of hunting in a windsock spread is because we spent countless hours watching these wonderful spreads last year and the one thing I can say is NOT IMPRESSED. Now I will say that they did draw geese in but having to take some of the shots that guys were having to take just changed my mind about what spread to go with.

As far as B20XD and myself, we have definetly not taken shortcuts with our spread and how we set-up. There can be no arguments about which spread is more difficult to deal with and set-up and that is why the comment about shortcuts is absolute non sense.


----------



## CuttinDaisies

B20XD said:


> now we are hunting over all Fullbodies being of course really big tymers.


Does anyone else find this quote as hilarious as I do?!? 
And its the answer to the thread... ITS A BIG JOKE!!! B20XD, and Takem have been playing a joke. No one is this brainwashed by Avery!! I know there are some crazy fans of it out there, but this is to funny to be true. Why do you think the only pictures posted in support of an all full-body spread consisted of fewer geese than a 12 year old on his bike and single shot 20 gauge could kill after school, jumping the families back forty!!

I'll give it to B20XD and Takem... this has been pretty funny, but the big tymers quote was just to obvious.

But if you guys really want to prove how great you are, not just talk about it, hunt with a rag spread. But go out there and kill lots of geese with it, then people will know you are as great as you tell us you are.


----------



## barebackjack

Sheesh, come on guys.

Both spreads will kill some birds. Mostly comes down to location, and they guys in the spread. Ive seen plenty of rag, socks, shells, and FB spreads with NO shooting going on.

An experienced guy with rags will kill more birds than an idiot in FB's. Its just a tool, the most important one is your brain.

Then end all be all snow spread.

300 sillosock whites.
300 deadly blues.
200 avery FB whites.
200 avery FB blues.
25 sillosock flyers.

Thats a spread Id like to get in.


----------



## takem1

Hey daisy boy- If you would have read the other posts you would know why there aren't more pics. We just got part of the spread the end of last year and as a result our last hunt with them was the 52 in 3 hours. I tell you what you want more pics well we're headin out right now to get the trailer and evrything ready but within the next two weeks you'll get your pictures :lol: :lol: As for the avery boys, if they were on here they would have a field day with you boys. No brainwashing, just understanding the game and what it takes to kill geese which isn't tubesocks on toothpicks :lol: We'll be in touch with ya and WE WILL have ya some more pics ready here in a week or two


----------



## CuttinDaisies

takem1 said:


> Hey daisy boy- If you would have read the other posts you would know why there aren't more pics. We just got part of the spread the end of last year and as a result our last hunt with them was the 52 in 3 hours. I tell you what you want more pics well we're headin out right now to get the trailer and evrything ready but within the next two weeks you'll get your pictures :lol: :lol: As for the avery boys, if they were on here they would have a field day with you boys. No brainwashing, just understanding the game and what it takes to kill geese which isn't tubesocks on toothpicks :lol: We'll be in touch with ya and WE WILL have ya some more pics ready here in a week or two


I must have missed those posts... "If the avery boys were here they would have a field day with you boys", what does this even mean? hahaha. 
This joke is getting funnier and funnier to me.

Good luck on being a big tymer!! Hope it goes well for you. Don't choke!!


----------



## dblkluk

DONE.

Too bad as this one was alot of fun... :eyeroll:


----------

